# Sonnenbarsche zu Goldfischen setzen



## adonishummel (26. Aug. 2008)

Hallo erst einmal,
habe in meinem Gartenteich sehr viel Nachwuchs von Goldfischen.Habe jetzt schon einige abgegeben .Das mir dieses nächstes Jahr nicht mehr passiert wollte ich zwei __ Sonnenbarsche im Frührjahr einsetzten.Wer hat damit Erfahrung bzw.was muß ich bei diesen Fischen beachten?

MfG Steffen


----------



## hornblower (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche zu Goldfischen setzen*

Hallo Steffen,

ich habe auch einige Sonnenbarsche, die ca. 15 cm lang sind. Die fressen bei mir fleißig die Kaulquappen und Jungfische, so dass ich mir um das Gleichgewicht nicht so viele Sorgen machen muss. Allerdings werden nach meiner Beobachtung nur Minijungfische bis 2 cm verspeißt. Größere interessieren die nicht.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche zu Goldfischen setzen*

Wir haben aus gleichem Grund auch zwei Sonnenbarsche in unseren Teich gesetzt. Erste Erkenntnis: Bisher haben wir nicht ein diesjähriges Minifischchen -Goldfischnachwuchs- in unserem Teich gesichtet. Somit hätten die Sonnenbarsche ihre angedachte "Aufgabe" wahrscheinlich schon mit Bravour erledigt ... aber  Was passiert vielleicht im nächsten oder übernächsten Jahr, wenn sich herausstellen sollte, dass wir ein Sonnenbarsch-Pärchen bekommen haben, wer "kümmert" sich dann um deren Nachwuchs   ??

Wir haben dieses "Risiko" bewusst in Kauf genommen, aber überlegen sollte man die mögliche Auswirkung schon.

Vielleicht magst Du mal diesen Thread durchlesen *klick hier* oder einfach in der Suche mal *Sonnenbarsch* eingeben, da gab es schon so einige interessante Beiträge ...


----------



## hornblower (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche zu Goldfischen setzen*

Das kann ich Euch sagen. Ich hatte mir zufällig Männlein und Weiblein gekauft. In diesem Sommer habe ich viele kleine Sonnenbarsche.

Aber ich hab ja auch noch einen __ Hecht. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## rut49 (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche zu Goldfischen setzen*

Hallo, Steffen,
ich habe 3 Sonnenbarsche zur Geburtenkontrolle der Goldi´s eingesetzt, und habe in diesem Jahr erstmals keinen Goldfischnachwuchs entdecken können.  Man muß nur aufpassen, daß es entweder nur weibl. oder nur männl. sind, sonst werden´s immer mehr (irgendwo im Forum steht, wie sie zu unterscheiden sind ) 
Aber, man muß sich darüber im Klaren sein, daß es Räuber sind, und alles fressen, was sich bewegt und in ihr Maul paßt!  Ich konnte neulich beobachten, wie einer sogar nach einer Libelle schnappte- Gott sei Dank war sie schneller!
Ich wäre froh, wenn ich gar nicht erst Goldfische eingesetzt hätte, denn ich weiß nicht, wie ich sie herausbekommen soll. Wenn die nicht wären, hätte ich auch keine Sonnenbarsche mehr, alle würden verschenkt, und ich könnte mich über andere Bewohner freuen, die sich von selber einfinden.
(ein Frosch ist mir übrigens treu geblieben!) 
lG Regina


----------



## adonishummel (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche zu Goldfischen setzen*

Danke für Eure Antworten,
ich bin mir jetzt sicher das ich Sonnenbarsche einsetze.Weiß leider noch nicht wie viele ob ein oder zwei Stück.Weil jeder sagt was anderes zu diesem Thema aber ich glaub ich setz zwei ein (wegen sozialem Kontaktverhalten).

Gruß Steffen


----------

